# Any 42 year old "predators", "greyhounds" or other knock-offs out there?



## CAPTAINCONSUMER (Feb 18, 2011)

*Any 42 year old "predators", "greyhounds" or other knock-offs out there?*

After flying home from Lake Charles (no snowblowers there!!), LA last week I thought the only snowblower work would be spring lay-up. Was I ever wrong!

Running on full throttle the '71 vintage,Tecumseh-powered, impeller kit-equipped, Ariens Sno-Thro cleared 6 drive ways and a 400' lane of heavy, wet, snow without stalling, clogging, or *THROWING A ROD!*.






NOTICE THE EXCLUSIVE "AUTO-PILOT" FEATURE!!

THAT'S CAPTAIN CONSUMER DOING HIS DRIVE WAY LAST (i skipped 2 cheap skate neighbors--remember, CAPTAIN CONSUMER is powered by Yuengling Lt Lager!)














We've had plenty of discussion of Asian manufactured power products and it is getting harder to buy AMERICAN. If your Chinese knock-off works well--great! You got a picture of it working 42 years after it was built?? Post it!








IT SAYS A LOT ABOUT THE QUALITY OF PEOPLE IN WISCONSIN WHO DESIGNED, ENGINEERED, AND MANUFACTURED PRODUCTS THAT WORK 42 YEARS AFTER ROLLING OFF THE LINE (****!, i hoped to outlast the equipment!)


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

Obviously there are no predators or greyhounds that are that old. As a matter of fact the engine that they are a clone of the Honda GX series engines aren't even that old.

However, I would dare say that the Honda GX (yes they are Asian Built) series of engines are some of the best small engines ever built and are renowned for their easy starting and robust operation in even the most grueling situations. 

Carl


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

nice pic's of the ariens at work


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Awesome Captain!! Keep on blowing....mine did 5 driveways of 24" inches deep down here on long island a few weeks ago and still chugging along at 51 years old!!! Great pix!


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Careful*

I'm going to be the Grinch here, keep it civil, keep it reasonable. This is like talking religion, politics etc, it has the possibility of getting out of hand.
Obviously there are no 40 year old clones, so it's impossible to measure how long they will survive today.

Before you throw rocks, I have several Tecumseh's right now along with a clone in the box I want to evaluate. I'm open to new things and learning things and it's next to impossible to find a new Tecumseh unless it's nos. We want to keep this nice so keep it that way and everything will be fine.


----------



## CAPTAINCONSUMER (Feb 18, 2011)

*Oops!*

Sorry, i will plead to minimal boorish behavior.

Actually, the most asked question 1 get is about the "auto-pilot" feature!.

A couple more pics....i'm trying to get more "auto-pilot" pics out of my phone. 

God bless Clarence and his impeller kit!....and the fine people in WISCONSIN.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Boy that snow looks nice and wet


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*No problem*

No problem here, just don't want any starting. It's hard at times staying neutral when you're a moderator. We have opinions too but maintaining a civil environment is far more important than our opinion. It's also important we don't sway the forum one way or the other, it needs to stand on it's own based on the needs of our members. 

Discussions are great because that's how we learn things as long as emotions stay out of the mix. As long as it's a discussion, factual and doesn't keep rehashing the same things, I don't think there going to an issue with any moderator. With everyone sharing info, we're all the better for it.

My opinion.


----------



## CAPTAINCONSUMER (Feb 18, 2011)

*Another youtube video*

MORNING: THIS FORUM HAS HELPED ME UP-GRADE MY COMPUTER SKILLS FROM CRUDE TO ALMOST MARGINAL! HERE IS A LINK TO YOUTUBE WITH ANOTHER VIDEO OF MY CLASSIC MACHINE IN ACTION. (someone let me know if this doesn't work)

YEAH, I KNOW I'M KIND OF OVER-POSTING LATELY, BUT THIS IS THE END OF THE SEASON AND I MISSED A COUPLE GOOD SNOWS WHILE I WAS ON A CRUISE SHIP.....that didn't break down!!

*'71 ARIENS SNO-THRO WITH IMPELLER KIT AND "AUTO-PILOT" FEAT


*


----------



## CAPTAINCONSUMER (Feb 18, 2011)

'71 ARIENS SNO-THRO WITH IMPELLER KIT AND "AUTO-PILOT" FEATURE - YouTube

MAYBE THIS WORKS...


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Captain your video works fine!

Yes Captain I agree with HCBPH sometimes you learn the hard way.
But I love that your Tecumseh @51 is still kickin it and my 28 yr old Tec
without impeller kit is kickin it and cleared nine wet inches last week
no problem. Keep it about your Tec and all is cool! 
Might do an impeller kit this summer from Clarence. Cool Auto pilot... that moves fast.

Thanks for moderating HCBPH and all moderators...I am sure it is not easy with all of our MORE POWER ego's.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*More Power*

I always like "More Power" (he says in his best Tim Taylor imitation).
Any time a machine is either brought back from the dead or improved, it's one more success story. I'm like everyone else, I learn both by doing and by reading what others have done. I've used info I've gained here and other places to refurbish many machines, so I love reading what others do.

By the way, the oldest machine I have on hand right now I think is from the 60's so though not the oldest, it's pushing being able to join AARP 

Paul


----------



## Quickrick (May 2, 2011)

*Tecumseh motor vs. Chinese*

I have been on both sides of this discussion for many years. We all know what drives this shift to cheaper stuff....the consumer wants it. 

I can tell you that I have had very good luck out of my Tecumseh motors and Briggs and Strattons, I've had many. I take great care of my things, changing the oil, changing air filters, draining all the fuel out of the tanks for winter, oiling the cylinder before storing them away. It is how I get the reliability.

I repowered an older Snapper self propelled walk behind mower with a Tecumseh overhead valve motor. It had more power and was more modern than the old L-head B&S that I had, plus it was quieter. I reckoned that I'd have this one as long or longer than the old motor, which did not have the iron cylinder liner construction but rather was all aluminum. This new motor was also pressure lubricated. 

From the very beginning this Tecumseh 106134 - Tecumseh OHV Engine 6.0HP OVRM105 - Replacement for new Snapper w/25mm shaft. Vertical Crankshaft 3 5/32" x 25mm", keyed, tapped 3/8-24. OHV. LEXL/C Millennia styling, cast iron sleeve, muffler guard, Kleen Aire, w/brake lock, remote throttl was a dog. It was hard to start, would kick back, leaked oil all over, the starter pull broke in 1 year, after the cooling shroud on top cracked off its mountings. The air filter was the lightest, leakiest plastic thing that perpetually loaded up due its small surface area. After only 4 years it was shot, it wouldn't stay running and used lots of oil. I took the carb apart to find that the throttle shafts were literally worn out as if it was 50 years old. How was this the same company that made my other Tecumsehs? What a POS. 

In the end, I wondered if perhaps a Chinese motor from Harbor Freight wouldn't have been better? I wonder how many others felt as I did? 

The story has a happy ending for my Snapper......I junked the Tecumseh. A commercial 8.5 T.P.OHV Briggs sits atop of the Snapper these days.......yes, I resisted the urge to sell out to Honda or Greyhound. 

QR


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I've Repowered Many Machines with The Honda Clones. Only Problem is when You need Parts. I also Like the Tecumseh Engines. They do need points from time to time, and Carb adjustments, but the Only Real Problems Arise when People Don't Check the Oil! It's Too Bad the L-Head Tecumsehs are not Made Anymore. It will be interesting to see How the Clones Fare Over Time.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

love my old kohlers but last year I put 2 predator engines on a couple machines. a power rake/de-thatcher and a heavy rototiller.

power rake did about 30 or 35, 1/4 to 1/2 acre lawns without a hiccup.

The rototiller did about 20 gardens most around 20ft by 20ft but most were new gardens where i had to cut through the sod first. as well as 1 garden that was 50ft by 30ft. it never had a problem.

only wish they were made here. I would even settle for overhaul parts (pistons, bearing, rods, etc) made here that wouldnt break the bank. so I could overhaul briggs and tecs


And I dont want to buy the clones but it is that or nothing. waiting for a nice "old" engine to pop up doesn't pay bills


----------

